# Northern Territory



## deborah (May 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I have always wanted to emigrate, talked about it alot, but have done nothing about it, so I thought it was about time I either went for it, or give up talking about it! So i've decide to say bye bye England!

I have spoken to a couple of agents and have been advised that I can get General Skills Visa if my uncle agrees to sponsor me, but I will have to stay withn the Northern Territory for the 1st 2 years.

I am planning on going on my own, so am a little nervous (even though I do have family there, as I do not want to rely on them solely). 

Are there many expats in NT? I would love to get in touch with anyone who can give me advise, tips on going it alone? Clubs to join, where to meet new peple etc. 

Should I use an agent to process my application? If so can anyone reommend one and advise how much I should be looking at paying? I have heard there are a few that say no visa no fee? 

Any help and advise would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Debs


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Debs, 

Welcome to the forum.

If you look in the "Please read..." post there are links to the visas on the Aussie government website so you can check whether you think that is the correct visa for you. We came in through skilled independent and if you have the points then that one gives you more flexibility. 

I haven't heard of that many expats in the Northern Territories. The most populated parts of Australia are along the Eastern and SE coasts, and of course you have Perth in the west. 

When we were moving to South Australia I did as much research online as possible to find clubs that we could join since we didn't know anyone else out in South Australia. Library websites often have a list of local clubs.

We would definitely advise using an agent (make sure they are registered) since we wouldn't be here without one. Two agents said we couldn't get in and the third one got us in. If you search through the posts you'll find personal recommendations for agents from people and their costs.

Hope that helps,
Karen


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi ,
I was looking for expats applying in Northen Territory( NT),Finally I thought to
ask you abou the place. Iam applying for 176 NT . I am looking for some advise on cost of living in Darwin and or Allice Springs (but most probably Darwin). -Consists basic montly expenses like- House rent/month, electricity bill/month, muncipal costs and gas connection cost/month and avg transport cost/month. I have heard it could go upto around minimum AUD1500. Any Idea? This information will help in doing research on cost of living and planning.

Hi Debs, did you applied under NT sponsorship?

Thanks


----------



## sara1000 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Ops I am stuck*

HI Debs
How are you. I also plan to move to NT Australia. Do you have any info about NT. Please post me some info if possible.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

pkrish said:


> Hi ,
> I was looking for expats applying in Northen Territory( NT),Finally I thought to
> ask you abou the place. Iam applying for 176 NT . I am looking for some advise on cost of living in Darwin and or Allice Springs (but most probably Darwin). -Consists basic montly expenses like- House rent/month, electricity bill/month, muncipal costs and gas connection cost/month and avg transport cost/month. I have heard it could go upto around minimum AUD1500. Any Idea? This information will help in doing research on cost of living and planning.
> 
> ...


Hi 

Recently moved from Perth to Darwin, started to enjoy tropical adventure here. Of course there are some disadvantages, but I am going to write in detail after few weeks in other thread which I started al ready 

Answer for your question, Darwin is much costlier than any other city in Australia, to compare Perth; house rent is 30% high. For instance, 3 / 2 Bed room apartment in Darwin city will be minimum 550 AUD / week to 800 AUD / Week , if you ready to move to suburb you can save something but not much , like 450 AUD . 
In my case, for family of 3, it was 4000 AUD in Perth, but I guess it will be around 5500 AUD / Month or higher …


----------



## linecad (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Debs, it depend on you and your money whether it is better to use an agent or not. If you have enough money and can pay for it, it will be better use an official agent. 

However, if you only have limited economical resources, you can save that money (about US$3500) doing it by yourself. In addition, you will have to prepare and send all the documents which are required. It include career assessment, state sponsorship, and personal documents. Take a look to the booklet 6 - see the official immigration website.

It is said that NT isn’t the best place of Oz. In spite of that, if you have relatives there, it will OK for you. Good luck!!

Daniel


----------



## sara1000 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi 
Thanks for your kind reply....Can I have your email..... so that i can ask few more things


----------



## linecad (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,

Sara, I’m not an agent, I’m just doing the visa by myself. However you can ask freely through this forum, and I will respond if I can. So your question could be useful for somebody else.

Regards,

Daniel


----------



## sara1000 (Dec 7, 2010)

Alright. I wanna know about the accommodation costs for a studio apartment. So far what I have researched one can get for A$ 290 per week at Darwin. What about utility costs and other grocery costs at Darwin. Please tell if possible.


----------

